# Aug 9th/10th/11th Downtime



## Drew

Please see this announcement: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f25/announcement-downtime-on-august-9th-and-10th.html

Your questions, comments, concerns and suggestions are welcome!

*Update 4:45pm PST on Aug 10: *
Another kernel panic guys. We have completely replaced all the RAM in the server and hopefully this will address the issue.

I'm not going anywhere, so I'll be watching everything very closely.

*Update 7:30pm PST on Aug 10: *
More kernel panics. Talking with the host about options at this point. I'll keep you updated.


----------



## kesker

Sh*t happens. You guys do a great job. Keep it up. Thanks.


----------



## rainbowOne

kesker said:


> Sh*t happens. You guys do a great job. Keep it up. Thanks.


This


----------



## Keith

Sounds like the perfect storm hit SAS, most of us survived i think. There may have been some mercy killings not 100% sure though lol. Anyways thanks Drew for letting us know what happened!


----------



## VagueResemblance

Thanks for keeping people informed, and for your efforts on the repairs.


----------



## meepie

I liked how it was handled. Even though the website was down some features were accessible like the chat, which was fine by me.


----------



## Addler

No worries. Thanks for the update


----------



## jsgt

Hmmm, I thought I got banned. :um

Drew, thanks for the announcement and for all the work you put into this site.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

Wow, talk about one sh-storm after another hitting at the same time!

I have to say that you handled it really classy, Drew! I've been on other forums that have been down longer for less!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

I pay a ton of money every month to be a member at this site and it goes down for almost 24 hours?!?!:mum:mum:mum


...just kidding, thanks for the effort you put into this Drew.


----------



## au Lait

^ :lol


Man times like this make me realize how addicted I am to this site. I was going through withdrawals yesterday. :b Glad everything is back up and running. :yes


----------



## Ape in space

It was funny going to the bottom of the screen and seeing a small group of people signed in, waiting to get in. Like a midnight vigil or something.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

Yeah, I saw 100 posters signed on at once, but nobody posting.

Oh yeah, I was one of the 100!


----------



## Ventura

Oh dear!

Thanks for getting it up and running again.

I hope your personally emergency , is ok too. :squeeze .


----------



## Hypnotoad

Lol..talk about some bad luck! 
You guys do good work


----------



## ForgetMeForever

Wow, one of those days where everything goes wrong at once!
I'm amazed its up and running so soon after all that took place.



> # My phone was unable to receive new text messages because it was still receiving text messages from the 12:20pm issue. My cellphone company (understandably) throttled the thousands of text messages that were sent in a very short period of time (more on this later).
> 
> # My cellphone's battery died because of the drain from the thousands of text message alerts (again, more on this later).


Oh dear, hope Drew has unlimited text messaging, otherwise...ouch!


----------



## Cheesecake

I thought SAS was gone for good. I almost died.


----------



## Neptunus

Yeah, I figured it was a host server issue, one of my other favorite sites was down too. 

Nice job on the public announcement & feedback option. Much appreciated.


----------



## zomgz

Thanks for letting us know what happened. It was kind of nice to get things done in real life for a change LOL.


----------



## leonardess

I was going to say something like, imagine my pleasure and surprise at a personalized note, addressed specifically to me, at the top of my SAS window, from Drew himself, and then slowly coming to the realization everyone got this lovely note, and how I'm crushed, Drew, crushed, and I thought we had something special. But I won't. I guess I'll admit it's not all about me, and that you do a great job keeping this resource going. but I'm still crushed.


----------



## rainbowOne

leonardess said:


> I was going to say something like, imagine my pleasure and surprise at a personalized note, addressed specifically to me, at the top of my SAS window, from Drew himself, and then slowly coming to the realization everyone got this lovely note, and how I'm crushed, Drew, crushed, and I thought we had something special. But I won't. I guess I'll admit it's not all about me, and that you do a great job keeping this resource going. but I'm still crushed.


:lol


----------



## xxLambyxx

At first i thiught it was the SAS app on my ipod, then after about 10 minutes i started getting paranoid and thought i had been abandoned again 

But thanks for letting us know 


----------



## Akane

Sounds like a bad day for an admin. When I checked the site at around 11pm and found it still not working I just figured everyone who could fix it had gone to bed without realizing it was still broken.



> Oh dear, hope Drew has unlimited text messaging, otherwise...ouch!


Yea I was thinking that too since my plan only allows for I think 200 messages. I'd surpass $100 by the first 1000 messages.


----------



## Drew

Another kernel panic guys. We have completely replaced all the RAM in the server and hopefully this will address the issue.

I'm not going anywhere, so I'll be watching everything very closely.


----------



## Kennnie

**** just hit the fan guys!!


----------



## Neptunus

Resurrected... again! :yay


----------



## Ventura

:bat ... I lost a long blog ...

:b But no harm I guess just have to make it better then the last . :b


----------



## rainbowOne

Drew said:


> Another kernel panic guys. We have completely replaced all the RAM in the server and hopefully this will address the issue.
> 
> I'm not going anywhere, so I'll be watching everything very closely.


I can't stop thinking of popcorn every time you mention those kernels.


----------



## danberado

Wait a second, I see no proof of resurrection, how do we know it wasn't just a forum swoon?


----------



## Neptunus

Drew said:


> Another kernel *panic* guys. We have completely replaced all the RAM in the server and hopefully this will address the issue.


Our forum, it has SA. :lol


----------



## danberado

Lets get CBT protocols programmed into the code.


----------



## Perfectionist

It's pathetic how alone I felt yesterday. 

It's also pathetic how much chocolate I consumed to fill the gaping SAS whole in my heart.


----------



## Drew

danberado said:


> Lets get CBT protocols programmed into the code.


CBT for the long term, yes, but maybe a short term prescription for a benzo is in order just to stabilize this poor server. The server load averages are 3 to 4 times higher than normal and I still can't figure out why. It must be a panic attack.


----------



## Neptunus

^ It needs a stiff drink. (And probably you do too!)


----------



## Resonance

kesker said:


> Sh*t happens. You guys do a great job. Keep it up. Thanks.


:yes


----------



## Resonance

Perfectionist said:


> ^I routinely just squirt Nestle chocolate syrup from the bottle into my mouth.


rawr


----------



## pollster

Overly apologetic announcement unnecessary! I'm sure we all survived. 

Although I do love the idea of SAS having panick attacks. And I, too, was comforted by the personalized notice at the top of my screen. Awwww.



zomgz said:


> Thanks for letting us know what happened. It was kind of nice to get things done in real life for a change LOL.


So true. Instead of lurking on SAS I was actually forced to do work I took home! How awful! I depend on SAS to help me procrastinate! :b



rainbowOne said:


> I can't stop thinking of popcorn every time you mention those kernels.


opcorn Yum. Me too.


----------



## au Lait

Perfectionist said:


> It's also pathetic how much chocolate I consumed to fill the gaping SAS whole in my heart.


I also resorted to chocolate to fill the SAS void.

Except I didn't have any proper chocolate so I had to open a bag of Nestle semi sweet chocolate chips....my life is a sham. :<


----------



## EagerMinnow84

It fades in and out.


note: I posted this at 1:46am Wednesday morning but it showed up 8:46pm Tuesday night.


Spooky.


----------



## Perfectionist

^I routinely just squirt Nestle chocolate syrup from the bottle into my mouth. When I feel particularily fancy, I squirt it onto a spoon, and then lick it.

I think I have a serious problem.


----------



## Drew

*Update 7:30pm PST on Aug 10: *
More kernel panics. Talking with the host about options at this point. I'll keep you updated.


----------



## Neptunus

Status: Stable.

Prognosis: Good (Let's hope.)


:yay


----------



## Ventura

:yay back up again


----------



## Drew

It's running off a brand new server now. The only thing that we kept was the hard drive. I'll be sitting here watching things for a few hours to see if anything else comes up.


----------



## Amocholes

It was down again at 5:30 Eastern time


----------



## rainbowOne

:cry PMs aren't working. I get an error message:


----------



## Cheesecake

Yes, the PMs need to work!


----------



## Drew

Thanks for letting me know about the PM issues. I had to take the server down and run a repair command that I've never had to run before, but it did fix the issue

I will have another update in a few minutes about what has caused the continued downtime.


----------



## VagueResemblance

I should get a prize of some sort.


----------



## Drew

I've updated the announcement with why the server was again down for so long and what steps we were taking to try to get it back online:
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/announcement.php?a=6


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

Thanks for the annoucement, Drew!


----------



## Ventura

Quit apologizing Drew 
^ No need! .... we are all guests on your site... you could kick us all out if you wanted to. :lol

That sounded like a mess to deal with , thanks for getting it back up and running. 
*<hands Drew a stiff drink>*


----------



## blackbird87

Drew said:


> I've updated the announcement with why the server was again down for so long and what steps we were taking to try to get it back online:
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/announcement.php?a=6


I have to say, I'm extremely impressed with how you've handled this Drew. This is a free service and you have taken care of your users 100000x better than any paid service I've ever seen. Your constant and informative updates are greatly appreciated and I think I speak for everyone here on the boards when I say you are awesome! A huge thanks!! :clap


----------



## MadMatt

NES said:


> Quit apologizing Drew
> ^ No need! .... we are all guests on your site... you could kick us all out if you wanted to. :lol
> 
> That sounded like a mess to deal with , thanks for getting it back up and running.
> *<hands Drew a stiff drink>*


Agreed...people need to get outside and go for a walk ya know :b
I see Facebook had some issues today and some people posted afterwards :
'WTF is wrong with Facebook...useless' Etc. I mean really now... do they not know that server crashes are IMMINENT every singel fcking year?!!
The one guy said he is busy messaging his wife so Facebook are messing him over. I mean really now... it's called a phone. :um

I give up on some people these days.
Anyways thanks for the updates and the great work again . cheers


----------



## WalkingDisaster

the cheat said:


> I pay a ton of money every month to be a member at this site and it goes down for almost 24 hours?!?!:mum:mum:mum
> 
> ...just kidding, thanks for the effort you put into this Drew.


Money? It costs money? Tell me this is a joke, otherwise my parents have been paying for me and know I am on here. :um


----------



## Hiccups

I made a coleslaw and a pizza dough AND went to the shops! I got so much done, even took a shower! At the shops I walked past a pizza shop and was just looking then the guy walked over and asked what I would like so I told him, but I wasn't even intending to buy anything.. I was ...JUST LOOKING! I wasn't at the shops for pizza. But I walked out with one >_<
I mean I have a dough fermenting in the fridge!!! Does this mean I'm powerless against pizza?


----------



## millenniumman75

I am starting to get withdrawals :mum :lol


----------



## lionlioncatcat

Wow thats a lot of bad luck to hit sas all at once. Thanks for all your efforts drew, and for the site in general .


----------



## Neptunus

WalkingDisaster said:


> Money? It costs money? Tell me this is a joke, otherwise my parents have been paying for me and know I am on here. :um


It was a joke. This site is free.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

WalkingDisaster said:


> Money? It costs money? Tell me this is a joke, otherwise my parents have been paying for me and know I am on here. :um


Definitely a joke, hence the "just kidding" part of my post :lol unless you're just joking by making this post, cause that would be pretty sneaky.


----------



## WalkingDisaster

the cheat said:


> Definitely a joke, hence the "just kidding" part of my post :lol unless you're just joking by making this post, cause that would be pretty sneaky.


I suspected you were joking, but I wanted to be sure.


----------



## danberado

Your parents definitely know you're on here though.


----------

